# CJ Brown Reservoir



## johnstd2 (May 14, 2009)

how are the cats at CJ Brown? Are there an descent size fish thee? David


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Take a look @ Doc's site. He has alot of info about CJ. He's also always willing to lend a hand and maybe even give you a hint or too two. 

www.hookedoncatfish.com


----------



## johnstd2 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Lots of litte cats in the lake (good eating size though if thats what your after) Have seen a nice 10 pounder caught this year, and Larry (Doc's Son) caught 2 nice 7-8 pounders.


----------

